# Mass Engine Builder?



## bustac (Oct 21, 2013)

Anyone know a good Pontiac 389 engine builder up in Massachusetts or Southern New Hampshire?


----------



## wts (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi there im looking to also rebuild my 389. A fella on here told me about Central Virginia Machine. Check them out they seem very knowledgable and are pontiac based


----------



## chemnick (Nov 16, 2013)

I have my 400 RA III at Grolen Engine Service in Hudson, NH which was recommended by the resto shop where my body is being done. I can't say that they are Pontiac people exclusively, but I was very impressed with their shop, which is equipped with just about any machinery you might expect, and then some, complete with a dyno. Their assembly area is very impressive and spotless. Of particular interest to some would be their willingness to discuss a budget, address all necessary as well as optional work available to you. The guy to speak to is Chad, the owner. If they do the complete job, there is a three year, unlimited mileage warranty which doesn't start until initial startup. Good luck!


----------



## MrMootsie (Sep 14, 2012)

Nashua Engine Rebuilders did my 400 and a Ford 302 stroker. Small shop, hidden in town. Inexpensive and good. I had Golen Engines do a six cylinder Ford 200, and it was very expensive and took some time. Nashua does as good a job and is significantly cheaper.

nashuaengine.com


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

You can try Creb Engineering in RI. I used them to build my race engines when I was racing back in New England. They build Good stuff, and all the brands. They have, and do, all the machining in house, and they a dyno there.


----------

